# Xpress, redi-set-go?



## Mooselover

does anyone have one or ever used one? my friend gave me her's but we can't find the manual. i looked on-line and for some reason there's not many recipes. any ideas??? many moose-thanks.....


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I looked at them when they were new, but saw everyone getting ripped off for the shipping charges, them not working well, being smaller than expected, and malfunctioning quickly and backed off, lol. 

I couldn't find a manual, but here's a short set of instructions that was available on the QVC site: http://www.qvc.com/footers/K30405_instructions.pdf. There are also videos on Google, not sure how helpful they'll be.

Here's a site where they're talking about recipes and a forum: Recipes for GT Xpress Redi-Set-Go and GT 101

Here's a manual for a GTXpress 101, which I believe is the older version (it's a PDF file): http://www.redisetgo.com/drtv/ecs/www.gtxpress.com/GTXpress101_RECIPES1.pdf

However, if you Google "Express Redi Set Go recipes", you'll get a lot of hits, or you can Google "pocket sandwich maker recipes", "contact grill recipes" or the same for the specific plates you're wanting to use like panini, omelet, waffle, etc. Sorry, I can't remember exactly what all it did. 

I think it might be nice for a one or maybe two person household, but it's so small that any more than that would get to be a pain in the patootie, lol. It's pretty much a novelty, fun for the first few weeks and then gets tossed in the pantry or yard sale, just like all those small specialty appliances. 

Gosh, they have one for just about everything these days, donut maker, cupcake maker, tart maker, cake pop maker, etc. You could easily have 40 different machines if you were a gadget-aholic, lol!  Good luck!

P.S. I think you might have the most luck for recipes with forums, and I also saw a lot of conversations when I was looking for "Express Redi Set Go instructions".


----------



## AngieM2

The red one? I have the one with the exchangable cooking pans. I go through spells of using it for most of my cooking.

The manual does not say a lot, does have some recipes. I do have some recipes, then stopped them. I have a few of the different pans.


----------



## Mooselover

moose-thanx guys. 

callie...my friend probably has all those gadgets you mentioned cause she's an 'as seen on tv' purchaser. i don't watch much tv and i'm not much of a shopper (anymore)....sure i'll be inheriting more 'items' as time goes by. i think she buys'em, doesn't met her needs, then it gets stored somewhere. she gives me many giggles!! thank you for the links.

angie..this didn't come with any pans (i know they're available). if i remember correctly, one pops out. i was gonna try a country pork rib in it today but i'm not too comfortable using new gadgets when i don't know anything about them. what sorta things did you cook in it?


----------



## eyore

You could try contacting the company and see if they can send you a manual for it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

There are all different brands of that kind of cooker, and each one has slightly different recipes. If you're willing to put in the search time you could probably come up with a whole book full, lol, but maybe just try a few first and see if it's really something you want to mess with all the time. That GTXpress 101 manual I linked above is the older version and has over 30 pages of recipes in it, that would probably be a good place to start.

I know what you mean about your friend though, with me it was my sister. She just had to have every new gadget out, used it maybe once or twice and then forgot it. They eventually got handed down to me or her daughter. She bought a really expensive food processor one time, and all she ever did with it was grate big blocks of cheese she bought at Price Club (I think it's Costco now). We used to tease her about her $400 "cheese grater"!


----------

